# Bremont Endurance arrived!



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Thought i'd post a couple of real world pics of my new Endurance which arrived this morning. A very light watch but i'm liking it a lot. Anyone else grab one?

2018-07-18 17.06.38 by ataripower, on Flickr

2018-07-18 18.30.38 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## supergrilldds (Mar 28, 2017)

That's a nice looking watch! Talk to me about the strap, its seems a little busy to me.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Yeah great looking watch. Not sold on that strap at all tho


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

supergrilldds said:


> That's a nice looking watch! Talk to me about the strap, its seems a little busy to me.


I am a massive orange and Nato Strap fan so it ticks the boxes for me. For those that prefer a more traditional option, Bremont include a very decent rubber strap in the box!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## avalvo (Feb 26, 2011)

I want to buy that strap for my Martin Baker... Have the AD looking in to it.

Congrats 

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

avalvo said:


> I want to buy that strap for my Martin Baker... Have the AD looking in to it.
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure I saw it on their website available for £75

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats - beautiful piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Beast of a watch. I like it. Congrats.


----------



## Deu (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice one.Congrats


----------



## Donpuffy (Aug 1, 2018)

Nice one .. Looks great!


----------



## Blaughva (Oct 9, 2015)

Great looking watch!! Congrats!


----------



## Ragnar375 (Mar 31, 2015)

ataripower said:


> Thought i'd post a couple of real world pics of my new Endurance which arrived this morning. A very light watch but i'm liking it a lot. Anyone else grab one?
> 
> 2018-07-18 17.06.38 by ataripower, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-07-18 18.30.38 by ataripower, on Flickr


Pretty awesome, have to admit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah man I like that. Nice job 

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## kitwegeorgek (Aug 29, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Been a couple of months OP. Still got it? Still loving it?


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Been a couple of months OP. Still got it? Still loving it?


Yep still got it and loving it although it's currently locked away waiting for its next rotation 

Sent from my SM-T835 using Tapatalk


----------



## EsMatt2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks sharp! Congrats!


----------



## Blaughva (Oct 9, 2015)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## Bgeezy (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsDave (Feb 23, 2018)

Love that! The N on the hand plus the nato strap? Beautiful.


----------



## jubbaa (Feb 21, 2008)

Lovely , lovely watch . I am really a fan of this ...but it seems a tad too expensive to me


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

jubbaa said:


> Lovely , lovely watch . I am really a fan of this ...but it seems a tad too expensive to me


Perhaps a little expensive but I was able to negotiate a 22% discount with my AD and it wasn't that hard. Probably could have pushed for more but hey ho. Very happy with the watch so not too fussed

Sent from my SM-T835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Helo (Jan 21, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## jnr.kabello (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice watch


----------



## Woolrich (Jan 18, 2019)

ataripower said:


> Perhaps a little expensive but I was able to negotiate a 22% discount with my AD and it wasn't that hard. Probably could have pushed for more but hey ho. Very happy with the watch so not too fussed
> 
> Sent from my SM-T835 using Tapatalk


22% well done! Looks great on that strap too!


----------



## Helo (Jan 21, 2017)

Woolrich said:


> 22% well done! Looks great on that strap too!


Agreed!, nicely done


----------



## FSU92grad (Aug 15, 2016)

I got mine yesterday! Love the strap not sure why all of the dislike for it, but I love the orange with the orange accents....it’s a thick watch though, very girthy!


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Watch4hobby said:


> I got mine yesterday! Love the strap not sure why all of the dislike for it, but I love the orange with the orange accents....it's a thick watch though, very girthy!


Congrats, I have to say the strap is awesome. Let me know if you try any alternatives as I'm interested in experimenting


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Just because:

IMG_20190410_144706 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Wondering, is the bi-directional bezel friction or with clicks? The date is not quick-set?


----------

